# Αμιγές πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας



## gilia (Apr 28, 2015)

Καλησπέρα, πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί το "αμιγές πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας" στα αγγλικά; 

Aπό την ΚΥΑ Κ2-4946/15.10.2014 (διαδικασία υποβολής αιτήσεων στο ΓΕΜΗ)

"Άρθρο 1
Ορισμοί
...............
Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσης ισχύουν οι εξής ορισμοί:
δ. *Πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας*: το πιστοποιητικό το οποίο αφορά στη βεβαίωση καταχώρισης ή μη καταχώρισης πράξεων και στοιχείων που έχουν έννομα αποτελέσματα στο Μητρώο Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών, στο Μητρώο Εταιρειών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης, στο Μητρώο και Βιβλίο Εταιρειών ή στο Μητρώο Αστικών Συνεταιρισμών, από τις αρμόδιες για την τήρηση των Μητρώων αυτών αρχές (Γραμματείες των κατά τόπους Πρωτοδικείων και Ειρηνοδικείων και υπηρεσίες των Περιφερειών) προ της εγγραφής του υπόχρεου στο Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. δυνάμει των διατάξεων της Υπουργικής απόφασης Κ1-941 οικ./27.4.2012, εάν δεν έχει διενεργηθεί ανάκληση και διαβίβαση των δεδομένων στην αρμόδια Υπηρεσία Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της ίδιας Υπουργικής απόφασης *(αμιγές πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας)*. Το αμιγές πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας έχει ισχύ στο διηνεκές. Εφόσον το ζητήσει ο ενδιαφερόμενος, το αμιγές πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας μπορεί να συμπληρώνεται και με τις μετά την εγγραφή του υπόχρεου στο Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. μεταβολές οπότε και καλείται πιστοποιητικό ιστορικότητας και μεταβολών."


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2015)

Αν το στείλεις στην Καλιφόρνια και το ονομάσεις *Certificate of Filing of All Documents*, είναι πιθανό να σε καταλάβουν.

The new Certificate of Filing of All Documents will include:
[...]
In chronological order (i.e., oldest filing to newest filing), a list of all filings made for the business entity on the records of the Secretary of State, starting with the initial formation, registration or conversion filing.
http://www.sos.ca.gov/business-prog...nd-notices/notice-change-certificates-filing/

Εδώ θα πρέπει ίσως να του βάλεις μπροστά και *Initial*.

Διότι αν το ονομάσεις Plain Certificate of Historicity, ποιος θα σε καταλάβει; Εκτός αν πας για κάτι ενδιάμεσο: Initial Certificate of Company's Filing Record.


----------



## gilia (Apr 29, 2015)

Νομίζω το Initial Certificate of Company's Filing Record είναι πιο ακριβές στην περίπτωση του ΓΕΜΗ. 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------

